# Timely Subgenre - Environmental Thrillers



## Greenpower (Nov 29, 2008)

Since everyone is concerned about our environment and global warming, a new subgenre in thrillers has surfaced. It’s been called environmental, enviro or eco thrillers. Michael Crichton’s “State of Fear” might fit into this category. However the recently released action filled thriller, *Green Power*, by Charles Vrooman truly belongs to this new subgenre. Going green and bioterrorism are at odds with each other in this novel. 
Synopsis:
After the renowned Microbiologist Dr. Ray Pendleton leads a demonstration to close down Rancho Seco Nuclear Power Plant, Ray is assaulted by two of Dirk Hendrickson’s fellow Delta Valley Militiamen. Ray survives the beating and motivated to set up Methane Digesters as an alternative source of electrical power for Lodi dairies.
Dirk’s continued attacks on the professor and his projects results in a death threatening epidemic pointing to one of Ray’s methane lagoons as the cause. The infected patients are admitted to UC Davis Medical Center. Linda McCord, a lab tech at the hospital and former student of Dr. Pendleton, works with Ray to prove that the methane power source is not the cause of this spreading disease. Both Ray and Linda develop a romantic relationship while working together. Linda is devastated when Ray develops a serious infection from the bacterium causing the epidemic.
What novels do you feel fit into this catagory?


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Feb 14, 2009)

Maximum Ride, especially _The Final warning_ seems to carry this genre but focuses more on a teenage audience. They are written by James Patterson.

 I enjoyed the first three and the beginning of the final warning but did not enjoy the rest at all. It seemed that he wrote the book for the sole purpose of pushing his green views, to the sacrifice of a strong plot. The other books in the series I would thoroughly recommend, though probably only for people in their teens.


----------

